# buying a '69 1600



## vanweelden (Jun 3, 2005)

I had my daily driver totalled a few weeks ago and have been looking for another DD. I've located a 69 1600 and was thinking of using it as an everyday car to go to work with about 5 miles total a day.

I was just curious if anyone had experience with these as a DD as I'm a little concerned about the age and it being a good DD or not.

Anything I should look for specifically on the car? It's going to be under $1000 so I can't be too picky but any advice would be nice.


----------

